# PCI-E x1 Soundkarte in x16 bzw. x8 Slot betreiben, funktioniert das ?



## Eddie315 (23. September 2008)

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Extreme Gemeinde,

ich bekomme die Tage eine Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro PCI-Express x1-Slot. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage kann man eine x1-Slot Karte auch in einem 16x bzw. 8x Slot betreiben ohne das es zu irgendwelchen Inkompatibilitäten kommt. Rein theoretisch sind die Slots ja abwärtskompatibel oder? Ich frage deshalb weil der x1-Slot bei meinem Asus P5N-E SLI direkt neben dem x16 Slot liegt und ich eine Dual-Slot Grafikkarte habe und vorher natürlich nicht geschaut habe passt da überhaupt noch die x1-Karte dazwischen. Ich freue mich wenn Ihr mir bei diese Frage weiterhelfen könntet.

MfG Stephan


----------



## HeX (23. September 2008)

klar, passt


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. September 2008)

Das passt natürlich! Pcie x16 bzw x8 ist zu jedem kleineren Slot (x1/x2/x4) voll kompatibel da nur die benötigten Pins genutzt werden! 

Eine Pcie x16 in einen kleineren Slot zu packen klappt dagegen allerdings nicht


----------



## Eddie315 (23. September 2008)

danke,

sollte also ohne Probleme funktionieren? Gut dann bin ich schonmal auf der sicheren Seite und muss keine Angst haben das ich was Schrotte ^^.

MfG Stephan


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. September 2008)

Beim P5N-Sli liegt dann die Karte die in den x1 soll direkt unter dem Lüfter der Dual Slot Graka, das ist nicht allzu top, da er der Graka womöglich die Luft "abschneidet"! Deswegen die Karte lieber in den x16 Slot darunter , wenn dieser nicht genutzt wird!


----------



## Eddie315 (23. September 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Beim P5N-Sli liegt dann die Karte die in den x1 soll direkt unter dem Lüfter der Dual Slot Graka, das ist nicht allzu top, da er der Graka womöglich die Luft "abschneidet"! Deswegen die Karte lieber in den x16 Slot darunter , wenn dieser nicht genutzt wird!



Das war meine zweite Sorge mit der Luftzufuhr der Graka, ich wusste nur nicht ob das in dem x16-Slot und der x1-Soundkarte funktioniert. Zum glück habe ich kein SLI-Gespann somit ist dieser Slot noch frei. Nun bin ich soweit sorgenfrei, vielen dank für die raschen und Informativen Antworten.

MfG Stephan


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

Das geht in der Regel, gibt aber hin und wieder Probleme.

Hier hilfts die GraKa 'umzutauschen'.


----------



## Eddie315 (23. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das geht in der Regel, gibt aber hin und wieder Probleme.
> 
> Hier hilfts die GraKa 'umzutauschen'.



Der zweite Graka-Slot ist aber soweit ich weiß bei dem P5N-E SLI nur ein x8 Slot, da würde ich dann da weniger Lanes angebunden sind glaub ich Leistung einbüßen oder? Oder ist das nur im SLI Betrieb so?


MfG Stephan


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

Das ist auch im oberen der Fall, wenn du den unteren x16 Slot nutzen möchtest...
Der ist ja nicht angebunden...


----------



## Eddie315 (23. September 2008)

gut dann heißt es nur noch abwarten bis die Karte kommt und hoffentlich zickt nichts rum, ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal bei euch  ...


MfG Stephan


----------

